# Fuel line connection locations



## TnT (Dec 24, 2008)

I've fighting with a ryobi ry 2802. I finally got it running only at no chock and some throttle. Could I have mixed up the fuel lines? The carb has one on top and one on the bottom. I think I put the line with the filter on the top one and the return on the bottom. If these were reversed could that be my problem or something else. Any ideas on where to go from here?
Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is a routing pic. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## TnT (Dec 24, 2008)

This is a cube shaped carb, so there are only 2 lines coming from the tank to the carb. One is higher than the other one. I'm starting to guess that the higher inlet is the line that the filter goes on.
There shouldn't be any air bulbs in either line should there?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

TnT said:


> This is a cube shaped carb, so there are only 2 lines coming from the tank to the carb. One is higher than the other one. I'm starting to guess that the higher inlet is the line that the filter goes on.
> There shouldn't be any air bulbs in either line should there?


The line at the bottom is the line with the filter, the line at the top is the return line, the primer is really a purge pump, it purges air from the carb, fuel goes from the tank through the carb and back to the tank, the return line only needs to be in the tank an inch or so. Have a good one. Geo

However if the primer is on the bottom that wouldn't apply, so the one that sucks when you pump the primer should have the filter and the one that blows is the return.


----------

